# Cyberservices B.V.



## mikki180 (3 Februar 2009)

Guten Tag. 


Ich habe mich heute (dummerweise) auf der Seite [noparse]affaire.com Seitensprung[/noparse] angemeldet, und deren "Premium-Mitgliedschaft" zugestimmt!
Monatl. Betrag 39,90€
**um halt in deren Forum mitschreiben zu können**
Ist ein Erotikdienst!!

Jetzt habe ich erfahren, dass man da wohl eher abgezockt wird, d.h. wenn sich Frauen melden, dann meist nur per SMS für "nur" 1.99€/min. usw.

Auf E-Mails reagieren sie nicht wirklich!

So habe ich, wie in den AGB's steht, auch schon gekündigt, also per Mail. 

Jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen Brief per Einschreiben mit Rückschein fertigmachen und den an die niederländische Adresse schicken müssen.

Nun noch eine wichtige Frage: Da ich den Dienst *in Anspruch* *genommen habe*, dürfen die mir den Betrag abbuchen?
Da es sich augenscheinlich um eine [...]firma handelt sicher NICHT!!!! 
Einfach zur Bank gehen und zurückbuchen lassen....


PS: Ist mir ziemlich wichtig, da ich jetzt handeln will/muss.
:wall::wall::wall:




Sorry falls schon besprochen. Habe aber im Forum noch nichts dazu gefunden!


_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Klick mal die Links oben auf dieser Seite an und lies Dir alles in Ruhe durch


----------



## Eniac (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Cyberservices hat bei antispam.de eine ellenlange Krankenakte: 'Cyberservices'-Spam - Antispam e.V.


Eniac


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



mikki180 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute (dummerweise) auf der Seite [noparse]affaire.com Seitensprung[/noparse] angemeldet, und deren "Premium-Mitgliedschaft" zugestimmt!
> Monatl. Betrag 39,90€
> **um halt in deren Forum mitschreiben zu können**


Du hast dich  also in Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit angemeldet? Dann  treffen die obigen 
Infos nicht auf dich zu, da es dort um Scheinkostenlosangebote geht.
Ob dein Rücktritt auf Grund der nach deiner Meinung unrichtigen Versprechungen möglich ist 
kann und  darf  nur ein Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale beantworten, da es eine  persönliche 
Rechtsberatung wäre


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Krankenakte hin oder her...





mikki180 schrieb:


> Da es sich augenscheinlich um eine [...]firma handelt...


...das würde ich so nicht behaupten. Auch was die Angebote betrifft, so geht mikki180 nur vom Hörensagen aus. Das mit den SMS ist vielleicht nur ein kleiner Teil von dem was die Holländer zu bieten haben, man muss den aber nicht nutzen und kann bei den Internetangeboten bleiben, denn nur für die soll mikki180 nun ja auch bezahlen.


----------



## mikki180 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Also, du meinst das die Webseite legal ist!!?

Das heisst ich brauche bzw. muss jetzt per Einschreiben an die Holländische Adresse kündigen, und das wars?!!


----------



## mikki180 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Dann werde ich mir die 39,90€ aber wohl eher nicht zurückbuchen lassen können?
Da ich ja mit denen einen Vertrag geschlossen habe!!??
(wenn das alles rechtens ist)
Ist zum Glück nur für einen Monat!!!!

Na gut, hauptsache ich komme da wieder raus



Ich habe auf der Webseite allerdings keine Kundennummer oder so etwas gefunden.

Da diese Fa. mir heute aber schon das Geld abgebucht hat, habe ich, höchstwahrscheinlich meine Kundennr. damit bekommen.
*I*KDNR dann eine lange Nummer und am Ende davon steht EBEITR.

Wofür steht denn das *I* in der Kundennr. kenne ich so nicht!!


PS. Die schreiben auf Ihrer Seite, wenn man innerhalb von 6 Wochen niemanden kennengelernt hat, würde man das Geld zurückbekommen. Wie soll das denn gehen?
oder einfach bezahlen, kündigen und gut iss??



Vielen Dank schonmal



Sorry für die doofen Fragen, aber ich will jetzt meine Kündigung fertigmachen!!


----------



## Hofer1 (1 März 2010)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Probleme mit der Kündigung,denn ich habe die Adresse nicht von der Firma CYBERSERVICES B.V.,wer kann mir bitte helfen, Hofer1


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices b.v.*

Schau mal auf die Website, wo du den Vertrag eingegangen warst. Als Beispiel kannst du aber auch die AGB aus affaire.com nutzen:



> *Kündigung*
> 
> Das Abonnement des Dienstes kann zu jeder Zeit, ohne Angabe von Gründen, durch entweder den Dienst selbst oder den Abonnenten gekündigt werden. Eine Benachrichtigung muss bis spätestens 10 Tage vor Ablauf des jeweiligen Buchungszeitraums, entweder durch elektronische oder konventionelle Post, beim Dienst eingegangen sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices b.v.*

Nette Adresse, die sich die Hamburg-Kölner dort zugelegt haben 

Office Business Centers Association - The Netherlands - About us



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THE  NETHERLANDS*
Alliantie van Nederlandse Business Centers, Office Business  Centers Association The Netherlands 
J*M*, President  
Keizersgracht 62/64 
Amsterdam 
The Netherlands NL 1015 CS 
Email:  [email protected]
web:  http://www.officebusinesscenters.nl/
tel:  +31 20 5207562 
fax: +31 20 5207510[/FONT]

es gibt da noch mehr Firmen

http://www.coolwhois.com/d/controllingteam.com

Manchmal taucht auch eine Adresse in *Grubbenvorst* auf, das muß mit der Verwandtschaft von Frau M.D. zusammen hängen (nämlich dem Herrn M.D.).
Die Frau M.D. heißt ausgeschrieben:
M. M. A. J. E. D*-van D* und sie wird am Donnerstag 42.

Tja, das Internet ist halt prima 

(und der Herr M.D. hat, wie man dort sieht, mittlerweile auch Briefkästen in UK. Daher weiß ich auch, dass er erst 32 ist)

P.S.: Es gab/gibt übrigens eine deutsche Firma Telespass...

Telespass TV GmbH, Hamburg (Heidenkampsweg 101, 20097 Hamburg). 

Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 19.04.2006 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 3 und mit ihr die Erhöhung des Stammkapitals um 25.500,00 EUR beschlossen. 52.000,00 EUR. 
*Ausgeschieden*: Geschäftsführer: R*, M* H* J*, Köln, *xx.xx.1968; U*, G*, Hamburg, *xx.xx.1965; W* R*, D*F*, 
Bestellt: Geschäftsführer: J* H* , Uetersen, *xx.xx.1963, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Einzelprokura: R*, M*H*J*, Köln, *xx.xx.1968. 

also mal in Köln fragen?
Oder google mal die hier zu findenden deutschen Namen MR und IP, ersteren in Verbindung mit Köln. Oder noch besser in Verbindung mit folgender Adresse der Cyberservices-GFin M*D*
http://webbilling-pressemitteilung.blogspot.com/2009/09/upgrades-fur-ihre-webbillingcom.html

Adresse:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=18173&highlight=monique#post18173

"Robert-Bosch-Strasse 6 50354 Hürth"

Interessant, was der Herr sonst so macht in Hürth

"12:00 – 13:30    Panel discussion: “Mobile services used in the Eroticindustry“ with
                             moderator M... R..., Webbilling.com"


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Postings an bestehenden Thema angehängt 



Eniac schrieb:


> Cyberservices hat bei antispam.de eine ellenlange Krankenakte: 'Cyberservices'-Spam - Antispam e.V.


----------



## mthe (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es erfolgreich war mit der kündigung via einschreiben.


----------



## Andree3103 (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Habe auch ein Problem mit Cyberservices B.V
Zahle jeden Monat 29.90 Euro,wird immer Anfang des Monats abgebucht
Habe auch eine IKDNR dahinter stehen
Leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht,wie ich das kündigen soll und vor allen Dingen wo???????

Bitte helft mir
[ edit]


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



Andree3103 schrieb:


> IKDNR


Poste mal den ganzen Buchungstext (ohne die Zahlen)! KDNR dürfte für Kundennummer stehen und mit der kannste dich auch direkt an Cyberservices wenden, siehe z. B. ein paar Postings zuvor: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56355-cyberservices-b-v.html#post307620
Wenn du nicht weißt, wofür die Zahlung ist, dann gehe davon aus, dass das ein monatliches Abo für Erotik im Internet sein dürfte.


----------



## Andree3103 (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Einzugsermächtig.-lastschr.
CYBERSERVICES B.V. IKDNR......./....... Beitra
INTERNETBILLING       CYBERSERVICES  B.V.           29,90

Das steht auf dem Kontoauszug.
Es ist für eine Erotikseite. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung,wo ich das kündigen kann. weiß auch nicht,wo ich die Kundennr.eingeben soll.

Andree


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



Andree3103 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung,wo ich das kündigen kann.


Du kannst keinen Vertrag kündigen, den du nicht geschlossen hast. Aber du kannst dich hier: Cybilling.com mit den Cyberservicern in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## mthe (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Kündigung ist sehr einfach. Du musst auf Cybilling.com wählst dort Kündigen aus.

Gibt in das Feld User Nummer:* die IKDNR ohne IKDNR an.

Schon bekommst du eine Bestätigung.

Vg


----------



## adiyahoo (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Ich bin der Erste der bei eine Sammelklage dabei ist , und was ist mit euch ??? Ich habe eine Mitgliedschaft gehabt und bezahlt und Ich habe 100 Mails geschrieben und auch so viele wieder bekommen aber alle wollten angeblich kontakt mit mir aufnehmen und nicht eine einzige hat sich jemals gemeldet ausser natührlich bei affaire .com wo alle immer wieder gesagt haben daß sie mich sofort kennen wollen und nie eine das gatan hat. ICH SAGE NUR SAMMELKLAGE  -----  SAMMELKLAGE  -----  SAMMELKLAGE  !!!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



adiyahoo schrieb:


> . ICH SAGE NUR *Hammelplage Hammelplage Hammelplage Hammelplage Hammelplage*



lesen und hoffentlich verstehen > 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


> Immer wieder taucht der Vorschlag auf, es sollen sich mehrere User zusammentun
> und eine Sammelklage führen.
> *
> Gleichmal vorweg. Diesen Weg gibt es im deutschen Recht nicht.*


Sammelklage ? Wikipedia


> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der class action nicht zulässig, da dem deutschen Recht eine Gruppenbetroffenheit fremd ist. Jeder Kläger muss seine individuelle Betroffenheit, seinen individuellen Schaden und die Kausalität zwischen beidem darlegen und nachweisen.


der nächste der mit dem Schwachsinn kommt wird mit heissem Käse erschossen


----------



## stefan89 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

hallo, 
es steht das da kreditkartennummer angegeben werden muss aber ich habe keine!! Hilfe!!!

MFG Stefan


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



stefan89 schrieb:


> Hilfe!


Dann musst du halt auf diesen Dienst verzichten und einen anderen "genießen".


----------



## Goblin (9 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Ja und ? Verstehe den Sinn des Beitrages net


----------



## stefan89 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Ich will ja mein vertrag kündigen und dabei brauche ich angeblich eine kreditenkarten nummer angeben aber ich habe keine kreditkartennummer angegeben!! was soll man da jetzt eintragen ??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Schau mal, irgendwo gibt es einen Link oder einen Hinweis zum Support. Wende dich doch dort hin oder schreibe einen Brief an deinen Vertragspartner unter Benennung deiner Kundennummer und eMailadresse.

Siehe auch hier: Cyberservice B.V. Internetrecht, Computerrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de


			
				RA Mack schrieb:
			
		

> Cyberservices B.V. Keizersgracht 62-64
> 1015 CS Amsterdam
> The Netherlands Office
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## stefan89 (10 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

ok wird gamacht aber ich habe keine kundennummer!!
soll ich mein benutzername eingeben??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

...ja freilich! Außerdem würde ich die verwendete eMailadresse nennen, da du wohl über beides zu identifizieren bist.


----------



## chris0708 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

war auch mal auf so einer schmuddelseite und habe den fehler gemacht und mich regetriert ist aber schon sooooo lange her das ich nicht mal mehr weiß wie die seite hieß.
wollte jetzt bei cyberbilling.com kündigen
aber angeblich ist die IKDNR nicht gültig.
und eine kreditkarte habe ich auch nicht.
mir ist auch aufgefallen das jeden monat ne andere IKDNR da steht.
oder mach ich was falsch???
hab auch schon ne email an die adressen geschrieben die hier genannt werden, bis jetzt ohne reaktion.

WAS NUN?????


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Wenn Du keine Kreditkarte hast: umso besser, dann können die Hamburger Porno-Spacken Dir schon einmal dort nichts abbuchen.

Ich hoffe, Du hast keine Giro-Konto-Nummer angegeben.
Wenn doch: dann die Lastschriften von Deiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen, wegen Widerspruchs.

Ansonsten: Mahn- und Drohschreiben von der Anwaltskanzlei A/W/T ignorieren.

Nach ein paar bösen Drohschreiben hört das Affentheater von selbst auf.

Wenn die Geld wollen, sollen sie vor Gericht gehen und klagen. Das aber tun sie nicht.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## chris0708 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

hab dummerweise die kto nr. angegeben:wall::wall:
werds aber mal so versuchen hoffe dann ist endlich ruhe!!!

wenn andere noch tips haben immer her damit


----------



## Goblin (23 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



> hab dummerweise die kto nr. angegeben


Immer schön zurück buchen. Kostet dem Abbuchenden richtig Kohle. All zu oft macht der das nicht


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Lastschriften lassen sich bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung wegen Widerspruch rückbuchen.

Wenn die Bank Theater macht und behauptet, das ginge nur 6 Wochen, dann lügt sie. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist
Diese Lüge ist leider sehr verbreitet. Daher sollte man gleich einen Ausdruck der Richtlinien der Bundesbank zum SEPA-Verfahren (gültig seit Nov. 2009) mitnehmen.
Deutsche Bundesbank - Browser-Empfehlung
Dort steht es explizit, dass bei einer nicht genehmigten Lastschrift (und davon ist hier auszugehen) die Rückbuchung bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung erfolgen darf.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?


Und wer Lust  auf Streit hätte , könnte auch dann den Spiess rumdrehen 
IHK Frankfurt am Main - Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren
Punkte 6.2 und 6.3

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahnverfahren#Streitiges_Verfahren

Das ist aber genau das, was die  Abzocker überhaupt nicht haben wollen und
 deswegen gibt es auch so selten Mahnbescheide  der Abofallenabzocker


----------



## Metaller (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



mthe schrieb:


> Kündigung ist sehr einfach. Du musst auf Cybilling.com wählst dort Kündigen aus.
> 
> Gibt in das Feld User Nummer:* die IKDNR ohne IKDNR an.
> 
> ...



So habe ich es eben gemacht und sofort eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten!
Ohne eine Mail zu verschicken!
Danke


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*



Metaller schrieb:


> ...eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten!


Und die haste sicher ausgedruckt und hebst sie fein säuberlich bis zum Nimmerleinstag auf, gelle?


----------



## Metaller (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Behalte sie im Postfach!
Jetzt hab ich aber wenigstens einen Nachweis!


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Cyberservices B.V.*

Wie sagte mal ein Computerfreak

"Datensicherung ist nur für Feiglinge"


----------



## derstab (29 Juni 2011)

Cyberservice arbeitet in der Regel mit RA M.Bran... aus Hamburg zusammen. Der hat noch niemals geklagt für die. und manchmal scheint es so, als wenn die Adressen verlieren, weil es einfach aufhört mit der Post. Jemand den ich kenne, der hat einmal auf den Briefumschlag "unbekannt verzogen" geschrieben und den wieder in einen Briefkasten geworfen... Ist aber kein Geheimtipp!!! Aber manchmal hilft es...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2011)

derstab schrieb:


> Cyberservice arbeitet in der Regel mit RA M.Bran... aus Hamburg zusammen. Der hat noch niemals geklagt für die...


Woher weißt du das? Leider verkriechen sich Betroffene bei solchen Aktionen eher, als dass sie ihre Probleme ins Internet haken. _Niemals_ würde ich so jedenfalls nicht unterschreiben.
Immerhin erstattet die Kanzlei gelegentlich Strafanzeigen gegen Schuldner und holt Sachstandsanfragen dabei ein. Staatsanwaltschaften neigen neuerdings dazu, zuerst Erkenntnisse aus dem zivilen Gerichtsweg einzufordern und machen erst dann mit dem Strafrecht weiter.


----------



## Robert.S. (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe wohl das gleiche problem wie viele andere.... 
Ich habe auch mal auf soner Erotik seite eine dienst gebucht...weiß aber auch nicht mehr wo das war und bekomme immer abbuchungen von :

RUECKBUCHUNG
CYBERSERVICES B.V.
INTERNETBILLING
CYBERSERVICES B.V.

Wie ihr seht lasse ich das immer zurück buchen.... 

Habe jetzt auch schon ein schreiben bekommen von Rechtsanwälte Fix & Mosebach
wo drin steht das es die letzte außergerichtliche mahnung ist ! 

Was soll ich machen bezahlen oder einfach ignorieren ?????? bitte helft mir...... 

weiß auch nicht wie ich die scheiße kündigen kann....habe alles versucht nix geht.... 

Lg


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Such Dir selber aus auf welcher Stufe Du Dich grade befindest ...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121
Und dann hol Dir ein Wohlfühlgetränk und lies Dir den Thread durch und Du wirst wissen was Du zu tun oder besser zu lassen hast


----------



## da4tw (21 Juli 2013)

Guten tag,

habe auch diesen Fehler gemacht und habe mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet und ein Abo genommen für 29,99 Euro.. allerdings habe ich auch vor 7 Tagen schon eine kündigung an support(at)affaire.com geschrieben und ergibt sich nichts....werde nu einen Brief morgen dann abschicken mit Rückantwort. Wenn da auch nichts kommt sollte ich dann einen Anwalt einschalten und mich beraten lassen?
AGB'S:
Postanschrift: Cyberservices B.V., Keizersgracht 62-64, 1015 CS Amsterdam, The Netherlands Email: [email protected]
Alle Kündigungen werden vom Dienst an die bei der Anmeldung angegebene Email Adresse schriftlich bestätigt. Im Zweifelsfall ist der Abonnent nachweispflichtig, eine Kündigung versendet bzw. eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten zu haben.

Bitte um Ratschläge, Danke.


----------



## Goblin (21 Juli 2013)

> Bitte um Ratschläge, Danke


 
Vergiss den Schrott und genieß das schöne Wetter


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2013)

Das Affentheater mit diesen Läden läuft jetzt schon seit über 7 Jahren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...talpayment-de-maxolution-cyberservices.12733/
Noch nie ist es weitergegangen als dummdreiste Angstdrohungsmahnungen zu verbreiten


----------



## da4tw (21 Juli 2013)

ja schon aber sollte mich ja erstmal darm kümmern das die mir nicht jeden monat was abziehen oder sollte ich es zurückbuchen lassen und die lassen mich dann irgendwann in ruhe bzw löschen von denen aus meinen account?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2013)

// offtopic //


jupp11 schrieb:


> Das Affentheater mit diesen Läden läuft jetzt schon seit über 7 Jahren


Ich würde mal sagen, dass das Affentheater mit denen schon viel länger läuft...
Bereits 2003 wurde der Köln-Hamburger Schmuddelmessenbe- und Schmuddelkramver-treiber lobend beim AVN erwähnt
http://business.avn.com/articles/vi...rvices-Multicultural-Success-Story-38992.html


> B. and his close friends G., R., and M. founded Cytainment (www.cytainment.de), the precursor of Cyberservices, in Germany in 1996.


(die aktuellen Hintergründe um AVN gehören zu den spannendsten Geschichten in der Schmuddelszene, wenn alte Bekannte aus der russischen Garde der "Their-phonebill-it's your money"-Gruppen, die einst mit Crosskirkdialern im Umfeld von Browserhijackern agierten, plötzlich ihre Nähe zu den Big Players der US-Szene (wieder?)entdecken)

PS: uii, ein historisches Fundstück!


> Speed Dialers повышает тарифы
> Дайлер-спонсор Speed Dialers повышет тариф для пользователей биллинга EBS-AG. Теперь оплата составляет:
> - Германия - 0.83 Евро
> - Швейцария - 0.90 Евро
> ...


 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ach! Gute Freunde kann niemand trennen
(eine der Firmen, in die Herr M.R. mit seiner sauberen iventurecapital investiert)


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juli 2013)

Überlege doch mal da4tw.
du hast doch selbst schon geschrieben, wie man vorgehen muss.
Kurzfassung: Kündigung mit Nachweis des absendens und Zeugen für den Inhalt des Schreibens.
Danach könnten die mich mal....


----------



## bayern42 (22 August 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
Müsst mal die Bilder der Frauen googeln von den sogenannten Erotikseiten wie affaire.com oder Sexpartnerclub oder Treffpunkt18.de oder FuckDateArea ha da sieht man ja wo die alle registriert sind würde mich gern mal interessieren ob diese Frauen das auch wissen wo Ihre Bilder im WWW als sogenannte Profilbilder sind.
Am besten finde ich ja diese AGB´s lach:  *Artikel 10 Kommunikation zwischen Mitgliedern*

*Dem Kunden ist bekannt, dass Jadorra S.à.r.l. zur Animation und Unterhaltung mit anderen Mitgliedern professionelle Animateure und Operator einsetzt, die im System nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet werden. Diese Dienstleistung wird in höchster Qualität betrieben und es sind mit diesen Animateuren keine realen Treffen möglich.*

Das zudem Thema reale Treffen.

MFG


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2013)

Ja wer liest schon die AGB ...
(vorher meine ich)


----------



## Panther36 (28 September 2013)

Hallo Leute !
Im Bezug auf diese [***],  habe Nachforschungen angestellt. Das ist ein Programm zum Kaufen damit man Geld verdient. Mir erging es nicht anders, so aus Neugierde mal versucht. Ich werde mich mal beim Konsumentenschutz in Österreich erkundigen, was passiert, wenn ich nach ein paar tagen das abgebuchte Geld zurück hole, Kündigung schon abgeschickt und bestätigt erhalten. Mal sehen was ich tun kann.


[Modedit by Hippo: Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen ...]


----------



## Master_Destructo (30 September 2013)

Ehm, ich hab mal hier ne frage......
und zwar, hab ich mich auch auf der seite f*** angemeldet, aber noch kein abo genommen oder bestellt und soviel, sagen wir mal eingeschrenkte privilegien genossen, wie ich nur konnte und auch emails bekommen und hab mir uberlegt dieses silber abo zu nehmen und dann gleich zu kundigen und naja in dem monat so lang das abo leuft, die "kontakte" zu uberreden auf anderen kostenlosen platformen mit mir weiter zu sprechen, damit ich nicht jeden monat zahlen muss.....jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das die mails die ich bekommen habe von verschiedenen mitgliedern, wenn nicht genau gleich, dann nur mit einem wort, maximal 2 wortern sich unterscheiden, oder bilder die im hintergrund eine andere umgebung zeigen, als in deutschland anzufinden sind.........jedoch nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, denke ich das ich auch weis warum....... aber ich weis nicht, ich bin mir immernoch nicht 100% sicher das ALLE fake sind, ich mein selbst wenn 70% davon fake sind, wurde es sich fur mich lohnen ein abo zu machen wegen den anderen 30%.... gibt es wirklich keine seite, wo man sagen kann, " Ja die is in ordnung"?
Ich wurdem ich uber antworten, anregungen und tipps freun.....


----------



## Hippo (30 September 2013)

Sorry - unsere Fachabteilung ist grade auf Fortbildung ...







Aber ich kann Dir auch ohne Glaskugel sagen - lies Dir die AGB genau durch. Praktisch alle Schweinchenseiten arbeiten mit Fakes.
Und warum man(n) diese Seiten überhaupt braucht wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben ...


----------



## Panther36 (30 September 2013)

Panther36 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Im Bezug auf diese [***],  habe Nachforschungen angestellt. Das ist ein Programm zum Kaufen damit man Geld verdient. Mir erging es nicht anders, so aus Neugierde mal versucht. Ich werde mich mal beim Konsumentenschutz in Österreich erkundigen, was passiert, wenn ich nach ein paar tagen das abgebuchte Geld zurück hole, Kündigung schon abgeschickt und bestätigt erhalten. Mal sehen was ich tun kann.
> 
> [Modedit by Hippo: Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen ...]


 Danke Hippo, bleibe eh ruhig, habe mich soo schlim angehört ? LG


----------



## Panther36 (30 September 2013)

Master_Destructo schrieb:


> Ehm, ich hab mal hier ne frage......
> und zwar, hab ich mich auch auf der seite f*** angemeldet, aber noch kein abo genommen oder bestellt und soviel, sagen wir mal eingeschrenkte privilegien genossen, wie ich nur konnte und auch emails bekommen und hab mir uberlegt dieses silber abo zu nehmen und dann gleich zu kundigen und naja in dem monat so lang das abo leuft, die "kontakte" zu uberreden auf anderen kostenlosen platformen mit mir weiter zu sprechen, damit ich nicht jeden monat zahlen muss.....jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das die mails die ich bekommen habe von verschiedenen mitgliedern, wenn nicht genau gleich, dann nur mit einem wort, maximal 2 wortern sich unterscheiden, oder bilder die im hintergrund eine andere umgebung zeigen, als in deutschland anzufinden sind.........jedoch nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, denke ich das ich auch weis warum....... aber ich weis nicht, ich bin mir immernoch nicht 100% sicher das ALLE fake sind, ich mein selbst wenn 70% davon fake sind, wurde es sich fur mich lohnen ein abo zu machen wegen den anderen 30%.... gibt es wirklich keine seite, wo man sagen kann, " Ja die is in ordnung"?
> Ich wurdem ich uber antworten, anregungen und tipps freun.....




Ich habe es mir aus Neugierde angesehen, das dies alles ein Fake ist, das dämmerte mir dann durch Zufall. Diese Seiten können nur dadurch immer wieder Leben, weil mache die intimsten Träume kennen. Lehrreich war es trotzdem. Wie schnell es gehen kann. Dachte mir passiert das nicht..... In der Realität ist es viel schöner, meine ich, jeder darf natürlich wie er will.

Das Geld kann man sich sparen, weil manche wissen........ wie es geht....... Gruß Panther


----------



## bayern42 (30 September 2013)

Master_Destructo schrieb:


> Ehm, ich hab mal hier ne frage......
> und zwar, hab ich mich auch auf der seite f*** angemeldet, aber noch kein abo genommen oder bestellt und soviel, sagen wir mal eingeschrenkte privilegien genossen, wie ich nur konnte und auch emails bekommen und hab mir uberlegt dieses silber abo zu nehmen und dann gleich zu kundigen und naja in dem monat so lang das abo leuft, die "kontakte" zu uberreden auf anderen kostenlosen platformen mit mir weiter zu sprechen, damit ich nicht jeden monat zahlen muss.....jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das die mails die ich bekommen habe von verschiedenen mitgliedern, wenn nicht genau gleich, dann nur mit einem wort, maximal 2 wortern sich unterscheiden, oder bilder die im hintergrund eine andere umgebung zeigen, als in deutschland anzufinden sind.........jedoch nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, denke ich das ich auch weis warum....... aber ich weis nicht, ich bin mir immernoch nicht 100% sicher das ALLE fake sind, ich mein selbst wenn 70% davon fake sind, wurde es sich fur mich lohnen ein abo zu machen wegen den anderen 30%.... gibt es wirklich keine seite, wo man sagen kann, " Ja die is in ordnung"?
> Ich wurdem ich uber antworten, anregungen und tipps freun.....



Von den 30 % die du meinst es sind keine Fakes lach es sind alle Fakes. Spar dir das Geld.
Es wird von irgeneinem Moderator gesteuert die Bilder sind warscheinlich irgendwo aus dem Netz. Lass einfach die Finger davon Master.


----------



## illuminato (2 Oktober 2013)

mich würde etz mal interesieren ob und wie man etz da effektiv wieder kündigen kann und wo mann seine kundennummer bei der seite erfährt.

hab mir so blöd ich bin auch so n abo aufschwätzen lassen. -_-


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2013)

AGB lesen, da stehts


----------



## Oekel (9 Oktober 2013)

bayern42 schrieb:


> ... AGB´s lach:  *Artikel 10 Kommunikation zwischen Mitgliedern*
> 
> *Dem Kunden ist bekannt, dass Jadorra S.à.r.l. zur Animation und Unterhaltung mit anderen Mitgliedern professionelle Animateure und Operator einsetzt, die im System nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet werden. Diese Dienstleistung wird in höchster Qualität betrieben und es sind mit diesen Animateuren keine realen Treffen möglich.*



Hey, ich überfliege fast immer die AGBs, daher finde ich es super, wenn hier und da Themen wie dieses auftauchen, wo man mit CnP direkt und schnell zum Ziel kommt!
Bei "fuckdatearea.com" ist es mitlerweie *Artikel 14 Kommunikation zwischen Mitgliedern*.

Würde mich freuen, wenn weiterhin Hints zum einfacherem Überfliegen gepostet werden, denn häufig übersieht man dergleichen Absätze und ärgert sich dann doch die 5min für die Anmeldung investiert zu haben. Wer allerdings gleich ein Abbo ein geht, der tut mir wirklich leid. *selbst schuld*!


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

Ja wie heißt die alte Weisheit ...
"Wenn der Sch.... steht stehts Hirn auch ..."


----------



## miss Goetz (7 November 2013)

hay ihr....
mein freund war auch auf fuckdatearea und auf datingarea.eu habe mit glück seine passwörter geknackt bekommen ..
fuckdate und dating area schicken mit fake weibern nachrichten... vorallem is mir aufgefallen das die zurselben zeit und dem selben datum geschickt wurden...  ich koennte mich echt aufregen deswegen


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2013)

Und was willst Du uns jetzt sagen?
Daß Du Deinem Freund nachspionierst und seine Paßwörter knackst?
Und Du Dich jetzt aufregst daß er auf sowas reingefallen ist?


----------



## miss Goetz (7 November 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und was willst Du uns jetzt sagen?
> Daß Du Deinem Freund nachspionierst und seine Paßwörter knackst?
> Und Du Dich jetzt aufregst daß er auf sowas reingefallen ist?



sorry habe mih falsch aus gedrueckt.....
ich meinte eher weil es ja fake ist das diese seiten zusammen gehoeren....


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2013)

Kommt aber aufs selbe raus...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (12 November 2013)

Für alle die am Sonntag Abend Spiegel TV nicht gesehen haben, hier ein LINK zu einem Bericht ( Video ) über Partnerbörsen wie dort gearbeitet wird



> Hinter den Profilen stecken sogenannte "IKM-Schreiber/innen" und "Controller/innen", die wie wild im Netz gesucht werden. In den Stellenangeboten heißt es: "Alles was Sie dazu benötigen, ist ein Internet-Anschluss, gute Deutschkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift und keine Scheu vor Erotik. Sie können ganz einfach und bequem von zu Hause arbeiten, circa 15 bis 20 Stunden die Woche. Bezahlt wird pro erfolgreicher Anmeldung eines neuen Nutzers."


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2013)

> *Binnen drei Wochen habe sie Tausende Sexgesuche verfassen müssen: Eine ehemalige Mitarbeiterin einer Seitensprungagentur verklagt ihren Ex-Arbeitgeber auf 15 Millionen Euro. Ihr Vorwurf? Sie soll sich beim Schreiben überarbeitet haben. *


http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...ensprung-agentur-ashley-madison-a-933044.html


----------



## eswirdhell (30 März 2014)

Tja, ich bin leider auch so ein Hirni der auf den Blödsinn reingekippt ist.. Bin durch meine Recherchen im Netz jetzt auf die Seite gekommen. Dabei hätte ich Idiot vor der Anmeldung auf affaire einfach nur nachlesen müssen was andere so darüber schreiben. Das ganze Netz ist voll von aussagekräftigen Berichten, sei es auf ciao.com oder zb auch auf erotikportal vergleich 
Jetzt im nachhinein find ichs auch interessant wieviel Leute eigentlich davon betroffen sind. Ich hab meine Kündigung vor 3 Wochen abgeschickt, ich bin jetzt mal gespannt ob die mir noch was abbuchen oder nicht. Wenn man bedenkt das ich ca 80 Nachrichten abgeschickt habe die letztendlich darin mündeten das mir von gut 60 % der Empfängerinnen nochmal das Geld aus der Nase gezogen werden sollte, war das umgerechnet auf das was es mich gekostet hat ein eher schlechtes Preis/Leitungsverhältnis... Naja, aus Schaden wird man (hoffentlich) klug. Ich für meinen Teil werd mir kostenpflichtige Angebote in Zukunft dreimal überlegen un dim Zweifelsfall auch nichts abschliessen.


----------



## Samuel001 (21 Oktober 2014)

Hallo, Ich habe folgendes Problem:

am 25.sep.2014 bekam ich eine Werbe Mail(Spam) von Seitensprungarea (Ein Portal, wo ich in Vergangenheit Mitglied war, aber bereits vor Monaten gekündigt hatte).

Diese Mail habe ich per Handy aufgerufen und leider im Züge dessen bin ich mit dem Daum mit Display in Berührung gekommen. Daraufhin öffnete sich der Portal und ich bekam auf der Webseite die Nachricht "Ihre Registrierung per Facebook wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen". /-;-/

Der Hintergrund ist der, dass ich meine FB Seite "leider und so ärgerlich" im Hintergrund auf hatte und ist vermutlich somit zu der Registrierung gekommen. Was anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ich auf KEINEN Fall meine Facebook Konto Daten eingegeben habe.

Ich habe sofort den Betreiber via Mail informiert, dass meine Registrierung nicht von mir durchgeführt worden ist und bat sie zu Stellungnahme und zu Stornierung meiner Registrierung.

14Tagen später stelle ich fest, dass mein Konto in Höhe von 29,90 belastet wurde. Am selben Abend schrieb ich eine E-Mail an Seitensprungarea sowie an Cyberservices und erklärte ihnen die Situation und schrieb: Bitte meinen Vertrag sofort kündigen, ich werde den Betrag auf meinem Konto zurückbuchen lassen und bitte mir in Zukunft keine weitere Spams schicken" Den Betrag in Höhe von 29,90 habe ich 2 Tagen später zurückbuchen lassen und meiner Bank mitgeteilt, dass der Betreiber Cybeservices in Zukunft keine Erlaubnis hat meine Bankkonto zu belasten.

Eine Bestätigung für meine "versehentliche" Registrierung habe ich nie erhalten. Genauso wie eine Stellungnahme bezüglich meines Schreibens per Mail an Seitensprungarea / Cyberservices.

Heute bekam ich die Zahlungsanforderung in Höhe von 42€(29,90 plus extra!!) von den netten Friedrich und Rüdiger Kanzelei.

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Soll ich das Schreiben ignorieren? Wie könnte das für mich am Ende aussehen?

Vielen Dank vorab für Ihre Hilfe.
S.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2014)

Ich persönlich würde es ignorieren.
Wenn die was wollen sollen sie Dir einen gesetzeskonformen Vertragsabschluß nachweisen...
... und DAS dürfte schwer werden ...


----------



## Samuel001 (21 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hippo,

danke für die zügige Antwort.

Die Frage ist aber was ich jetzt auf das Schreiben von der Kanzelei (Inkasso/Zahlungsverzug) atworte? Was anfordern z.B. Vertragsunterlagen? oder wirklich Nichts? Ich weiß ja nicht einmal was ich gebucht haben sollte!(Jahres Abo,Monats Abo usw.) 

Im Schreiben drohen sie schon mit gerichtliche Schritte und höhe Kosten! Was mich aber persönlich nicht eischüchtert.... 

PS: Ich habe zum Glück eine RS-Versicherung, finde es aber trotzdem dereist und ich möchte ungern deswegen davon gebraucht zu machen.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2014)

Aktives ignorieren ist angesagt...

Aktiv >>> Schriftkram sammeln und abheften
Ignorieren >>> nix tun, einfach _*NIX*_
Wie schreibt der Antiscammer immer?
Wenn Dich eine Töle hinterm Gartenzaun ankläfft gibst Du dem dann Dein Leberwurstbrötchen?

Echter Handlungsbedarf wäre erst wenn am Südpol Bananen wachsen - ähm die einen (echten) Mahnbescheid übers Gericht loslassen.
Wobei ersteres eher passieren dürfte...
Dem Mahnbescheid dann "vollumfänglich" widersprechen und per Einschreiben ans Mahngericht zurückschicken - feddisch


----------



## Samuel001 (21 Oktober 2014)

Okayyy, Danke!
NIX tun finde ich grundsätzlich gut!
Bin gespannt was die Polo Shirts Träger demnächst losschicken.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2014)

Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht, auf Forderungen bei nicht bestehenden Verträgen reagieren zu müssen. Gilt auch für anwaltliche Forderungen.

Das wurde Dir übrigens bereits bei gutefrage.net genau so gesagt.


----------



## Samuel001 (21 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Antiscammer,

ja das stimmt. Ich war nur besorgt, da ich bereits ein Konto dort gehabt hatte. Und ich wollte gerne vermeiden, dass ich Jahrelang Briefe hin und her schicken muss.

Danke Trotzdem für die Info. Ich lass mich von denen überraschen.

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2014)

Wieso "hin und her"?
Laß die doch schicken ...


----------



## Samuel001 (21 Oktober 2014)

Nun ja, die Abzocker heuern ihre Anwälte mir "böse" Briefe zu schicken(gerichtliche Abmahnungen), die ich widersprechen und per Einschreiben ans Mahngericht zurücksenden müsste.  Also hin und her 

Oder habe ich da wieder ws nichts ganz richtug verstanden ^^.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2014)

Samuel001 schrieb:


> Oder habe ich da wieder ws nichts ganz richtug verstanden ^^.


Man könnte auch sagen Du hast gar nix verstanden ...
Gehen Sie zu  >>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/cyberservices-b-v.26976/page-4#post-381236
Und nochmal gaaaaaaanz langsam lesen ...


----------



## Samuel001 (21 Oktober 2014)

xD Danke für die ehrliche Aussage. Ich habe es schon verstanden.
Einmal vollumfänglich widersprechen und danach sich über "ernsthafte" Briefe hinterher freuen.  Also hin-her-hin hin hin hin hin ... hin.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2014)

Na geht doch ...


----------

